# For all those undergoing health issues...



## PamfromTx (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Aug 5, 2021)

You are a sweetie, Pam.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 5, 2021)

I agree; Pam's a sweetheart.


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 6, 2021)

Thank you Pam...


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2021)

Devi said:


> You are a sweetie, Pam.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2021)

Thank you all!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 6, 2021)

Thank you,Pam


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2021)

*I am beet red.... lol.  *


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2021)

Thank you for these posts, Pam!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## AnnieA (Aug 28, 2021)

@PamfromTx ...you are a bright light on SF!  Thank you for your kindness and sweet spirit!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> @PamfromTx ...you are a bright light on SF!  Thank you for your kindness and sweet spirit!


You are quite welcome.


----------



## jujube (Aug 28, 2021)

Thank you, Pam you make me feel better.


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

Aww Thank you, Pam, you are such a sweetheart.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2021)

Thank you for adding these posts, today, @PamfromTx  !

And the other people who added to it, today, too.

It helps me to see the reminders in it, again.


----------



## carouselsilver (Aug 29, 2021)

I really needed that hug. Thanks!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2021)

@PamfromTx , for the positivity in everything you post, a great big Thank You!


----------



## Lara (Aug 29, 2021)

Yes, thank you Pam!

More hugs for Carouselsilver, Kaila, and all those with health issues


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2021)

Thinking of all of you who are undergoing health issues.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Thank you, Pam!  And I care about others, as well!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Thank you, Pam!  And I care about others, as well!


I know you do, dear @Kaila as it is very obvious.


----------



## Fiddle1973 (Sep 23, 2021)

Thank you Pam, you are a kind soul


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2021)

@Fiddle1973 
I like that picture in your avatar,
 of the two gentle young horses.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 5, 2021)

Fiddle1973 said:


> Thank you Pam, you are a kind soul


Awww, thank you, @Fiddle1973 !


----------



## Chris21E (Nov 5, 2021)

*Thank you Pam*


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 5, 2021)

Pam is a Texan!  Of course she's a sweetheart!


----------



## carouselsilver (Nov 6, 2021)

I feel better already, Pam!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 6, 2021)

Thank you Pam. I have a myriad of health issues but thank God they are not debilitating or life threatening. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2021)

For all those who are having difficult symptoms, and worrisome, upsetting, and very limiting, health issues,
particularly this week during Thanksgiving and the Holiday season,
I want to send extra warm wishes.

Health problems are actually so common at big holiday times, as well as the ongoing ones that refuse to take any holiday breaks.....
make it more stressful and sad.

Take good care of yourselves, everyone!


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 24, 2021)

Thank you, Pam.  Hope you have a great Thanksgiving!.


----------



## Chris21E (Nov 24, 2021)

Thank you Pam...


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 24, 2021)

You are very welcome, dear friends.  Take care of yourselves.  Much love from this stubby Texan.  lol


----------



## Chris21E (Nov 24, 2021)

A beautiful heart, dear Pam...


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## twinkles (Nov 24, 2021)

thank you pam ----i am a little rusty here and there but i can still get arround----you take care of your self pam
and have a happy thanksgiving


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Chris21E (Dec 9, 2021)

You are in my heart as well, hoping so much for all...Thank you, Pam


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 9, 2021)

Hope you are much better, Pam.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2021)

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2021)

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2021)

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2021)

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2021)

deleted


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 16, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 199288


Amen


----------

